# kin knives.



## codhead (May 20, 2015)

Does anyone have and info or experience with these knives? There seems to be very little about them online, wanted to get a little feedback before i commit to a purchase. Thanks guys.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Kin is not a knife maker, but a knife supplier, and I'd say their prices in general are nothing special. A lot of their knives will be rebranded OEM items.  I have never heard them mentioned on kitchenknivesforum, so that maybe tells you something.  If you live in Europe there is Japanesechefsknives.com and a few others.  JCK will certainly have everything that Kin has, in one form or another, and more.

What exactly, if anything in particular, are you looking for in these knives you're considering?  That is likely a better question for you to ask.

Rick


----------



## codhead (May 20, 2015)

Thanks for your reply, i am looking for a good chefs knife and a work colleague suggested kin, i checked the website and they seem to be quite expensive. I was unaware that kin is not the maker, if i can source the knives from other places i assume i can get them cheaper? I have some victorinox which do a decent job, i just think a blade that could take a better edge would make my prep easier. I would like to spend no more than £100 so around $150-$160. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

If you are looking for a 240 then you're in the ballpark.

I feel the Geshin Gonbei is the top pick in that price range for stainless, if you are in the States. Quality here is assured and Jon is very helpful also. http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/kitchen-knives-14/kitchen-knives/gonbei.html

For a bit less there is the Hiromoto AUS10 http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/Hiromoto.html#Hiromoto

I don't know if you would consider carbon but for a little over-budget the Hiromoto AS is a bargain, also from JCK.

Rick


----------

